# Fairports Cropredy Convention 2008



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Are any other folkies going to Cropredy this Thursday for the 41st festival :?: 

We will be there for our 5th year :wink: 

Regards

Dean & Angie :thumbright:


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Today is the big day :!: 
We will be leaving shortly for our 5th pilgrimage to the village of Cropredy  
It does not look like the sun will be shining much  
For those that have been before you will know that the atmosphere is great no matter what the weather and the people are all friendly 

Below is the link to Fairport Conventions homepage if anyone is interested.

http://www.fairportconvention.com/cropredy.php

If i survive the weekend I will report back :?:

Regards

Dean & Angie


----------

